# Help reloading



## splitpost

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to use ADI AR2213sc for reloading the 308 winchester or is it too slow a burn rate for this round


----------



## deeker

You got me there. Not a powder I am familiar with.

I will look up some burn rate charts and see what I can find.

Kevin


----------



## deeker

This is what I have found so far....

AR2206H replaces AR2206

11 July 2007
Propellant AR2206H is finally set to replace AR2206 on the Australian & New Zealand reloading market. AR2206H is an improved variation of AR2206, and is designed to optimise heavy projectile performance where it increases projectile velocity while at the same time reduces chamber pressures. It is suitable for use in a similar range of calibres and powder loads as AR2206.

AR2206H was released into the North American market in 1999, and is distributed by the Hodgdon Powder Co. under the brand name H4895. This powder has proven to be extremely popular in the USA due to its superior loading consistency and its unrivalled performance stability in severe temperature variations. Distribution to such a demanding and variable market also means that we can offer more reloading data to cover your favourite calibre-projectile combinations. Australian handloaders can now experience the many benefits of reloading with AR2206H.

*I have used lots of H4831 and some H4895. The H4831 likes heavier bullets than the H4895 and burns cooler. Only things I can compare them too. Yes for the .308 Winchester. Another great powder for the .308 Winchester case is H380.*


----------



## splitpost

thanks ,yeah i know it a powder suited to the magnums like 338 win mag,7mm rem mag etc etc i was hoping to use it up in my 308w


----------



## whitedogone

I've loaded 308 with 45.5 gr of H4895 under a 150gr Nosler BT 2920fps 57,700psi

Check Hogdon's site. Call them to varify that your powder is the same.


----------



## dingeryote

White Dog said it all.

If it IS 4895, I have burned the hell out of it in .308.

42gr H4895 Sierra 175grMK, CCI BR2 in Lapua cases. 2.80OAL=2640FPS is my pet load for one of my .308 bolt rifles, and the ES and ED are nice and low.

It's a bit temp and position sensitive like all old school stick powders so keep an eye on loads that are worked up in cool weather.

It's a dadgum staple powder for highpower .308 shooters, and very few of the Jhonny come latelys best it overall.

Burn rate is right there with Varget and W748, but I have found the H4895 to be more forgiving of lot to lot variations.

Double check with the Aussie market load data before ya do anything though!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## deeker

dingeryote said:


> White Dog said it all.
> 
> If it IS 4895, I have burned the hell out of it in .308.
> 
> 42gr H4895 Sierra 175grMK, CCI BR2 in Lapua cases. 2.80OAL=2640FPS is my pet load for one of my .308 bolt rifles, and the ES and ED are nice and low.
> 
> It's a bit temp and position sensitive like all old school stick powders so keep an eye on loads that are worked up in cool weather.
> 
> It's a dadgum staple powder for highpower .308 shooters, and very few of the Jhonny come latelys best it overall.
> 
> Burn rate is right there with Varget and W748, but I have found the H4895 to be more forgiving of lot to lot variations.
> 
> Double check with the Aussie market load data before ya do anything though!!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Lapua cases???? Duh on my part. I did not know they made cases...my bad.

My only beef with H4895 vs H4831 is in the 30/06 Model Four Remington.
While the cases from an autoloader are hot to the touch....those loaded with the H4895 would burn your hand when picked up right after firing.

The pressure always seems to run high for it too. In several of my rifles, tight chambers are no help with that.

One of my old Springfields loves H4895 like no other.


----------



## dingeryote

deeker said:


> Lapua cases???? Duh on my part. I did not know they made cases...my bad.
> 
> My only beef with H4895 vs H4831 is in the 30/06 Model Four Remington.
> While the cases from an autoloader are hot to the touch....those loaded with the H4895 would burn your hand when picked up right after firing.
> 
> The pressure always seems to run high for it too. In several of my rifles, tight chambers are no help with that.
> 
> One of my old Springfields loves H4895 like no other.




Extraction cycle coincides with, or near obturation peak, and with less thermal transfer to the chamber.

Retarding the cycle rate with additional bolt mass(Not likely) or a slightly higher rate (New?) operating spring will help a smidge.

H4350 will bridge the gap somewhat, as it has a burn rate similar to what was used in factory 06' back in the day.

Just keep the 4831 outta the M1.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Swamp Yankee

splitpost

No experience with AR2213SC or it's equivalent H4831.

If you follow this link:

http://accurateshooter.wordpress.com/2010/02/21/hodgdon-equivalents-for-adi-product-codes/

you can download the ADI Manual in PDF format. They do not list any data for AR2213sc in 308 Win but as it's the listed equivalent of Hodgdon H4831 if you follow this link:
http://www.hodgdon.com/

plenty of data should be available.

Personally I prefer Varget or WW748 depending upon the bullet weight for 308. Reloder 15 is a another powder I like very similar to Varget.

Take Care


----------



## Stihlman441

The target shooters with 308s use ADI AR 2208 (same as Varget) and 150 grain pills around here.With F class in Oss thats the powder they have to use no choose and minimum 150 grain projectiles.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

IMO, Handloader magazine and Pet Loads, published by Wolfe Publishing Company, Prescott, AZ are the finest handloading guides one can find in the U.S. 

Load data can be obtained directly from Wolfe's website.
http://www.riflemagazine.com/home/index.cfm

According to the Gospel of Pet Loads, H-4895 can be used for 150-180g bullets in .308 Win.

To know the powder capacity of the cases you are using. Weigh the empty case. Fill it with water and weigh it again. The difference is the powder capacity.

To know exactly what is happening, I always work up brand new loads with a ballistic chronograph. A chronograph will spot erratic velocities in a heartbeat.

I constantly check for excessive pressures with a precision micrometer. A micrometer will warn you when maximum pressure is reached. Partial and full head separations are an unpleasant experience I prefer to avoid.

Everything is noted and carefully recorded in detail in a Midway Shooter's Notebook.

Be warned. Handloading is addictive.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

*Powder Burning Rate Chart*

As a mechanical engineer, Varmit Al is very thorough in the technical side of shooting and handloading.

Powder Burning Rate Chart
http://www.varmintal.com/pburn.htm

The latest powder burn rate from Hodgdon.
Burn Rate
http://www.hodgdon.com/burn-rate.html

Powder Burn Rate charts from Wolfe Publishing Co.
http://www.loaddata.com/articles/index.cfm


----------



## CGC4200

*anything I might recall is obsolete*

IMR 4895 was a little hot, 4350 just right for a 30-06 and .270 Winchester
My dies and the RCBS press are still in a shed along with a Mec progressive
12 gauge loader. The old powder needs to go into next bonfire, but I am going 
to hold onto old bullets, shot, wads, scales, dies, powder throw and Lee primer thingy.


----------



## dingeryote

CGC4200 said:


> IMR 4895 was a little hot, 4350 just right for a 30-06 and .270 Winchester
> My dies and the RCBS press are still in a shed along with a Mec progressive
> 12 gauge loader. The old powder needs to go into next bonfire, but I am going
> to hold onto old bullets, shot, wads, scales, dies, powder throw and Lee primer thingy.



Put the powder on the flower garden.
Seriously.

It's approx 20% Nitrogen and cellulose(Like wood) with traces of other stuff.

No point in wasting it, unless ya like the WHOOF!!!!! LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

whitedogone said:


> I've loaded 308 with 45.5 gr of H4895 under a 150gr Nosler BT 2920fps 57,700psi
> 
> Check Hogdon's site. Call them to varify that your powder is the same.



Did you measure the above velocity and pressure numbers yourself? Were they obtained from a published handloading table? Most published velocities and pressures are measured with industry standard, 24 inch, smooth bore, test barrels with statistical correction or fudge factors added in. Depending on many variables, the actual muzzle velocity in your production rifle is likely 200-400 fps slower than the published velocities.


----------



## splitpost

thanks guys ,turns out that ADI 2213sc is the same as hodgson 4831 and the load data i recieved was for the 200gr proj,but i also dug around in some of my old reloading data and found a load for the 180 gr proj,would be good if i could find a load using the 160gr proj but am still looking into that


----------



## ZeroJunk

160 grain is an odd size in the U.S. for .308 diameter bullets. If the powder is indeed equal to H4831 and you are using 160 grain bullets you could not get enough H4831 in a 308 Win case to hurt anything.


----------



## ross_scott

I used to put 43.5gr of ADI 2208 (varget) under a 165gr hornaday soft point which gave me a MV of 2750 FPS over the chrony and I used to use 46.5 gr W748 under a 150gr hornady GMX both loads were for a mossberg ATR100 both of the above loads were hunting loads and were very devastating on hogs, goats and deer the 165gr projectiles used to damn near flip the hogs over like they had been hit with the hammer of thor.


----------



## splitpost

sorry guys ,slip of the finger and i didn't pick up on the weight ,i meant to type 150 gr


----------



## ZeroJunk

splitpost said:


> sorry guys ,slip of the finger and i didn't pick up on the weight ,i meant to type 150 gr



The pressure for a lighter weight bullet will be even lower.


----------



## CGC4200

*old news*

I still have a RCBS press, seems like IMR 4831 was for magnums or 25-06's
with a lot of powder capacity with a lighter bullet, used 4350 with good
results on .270 & 30-06, 4895 might work better on ammo for a .308.
I think I used 4198 for a .222.


----------

